

From half-brained to whole-brained: Why tech needs the arts - jdechambeau
http://www.t4g.com/Ideas---Insights/Articles/February-2013/From-half-brained-to-whole-brained.aspx

======
lutusp
The article tries to suggest that liberal-arts processing and technical
thinking occupy separate hemispheres of the brain. It's an interesting
rhetorical device but there's no evidence the brain is structure this way.

There is a morphological distinction between left-brain and right-brain
processing, it's not as dramatic as most people think, but it has to do more
with thinking styles (logical versus intuitive). There's no basis for saying
that liberal arts and technical processing are sequestered in this way.

